# Livingston Stump GPS coordinates



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Disclaimer: Don't rely on these GPS coordinates. 

We got our boat patched up, and I thought I should spend some time marking some stumps on our GPS navigation map. Last weekend, the water was calm, and the birds were kind enough to stand on a few stumps that were slightly under the waterline. These coordinates are all on the bottom half of the lake. I didn't mark the big patch of trees north of the island, near the river. Those are pretty obvious, and too scary for me to get close. 

In order to gain some consistency, I put the boat on the "dam side" of the stump, so most of these stumps are 6-8 feet northwest of the coordinate. 

Feel free to add your own coordinates to this thread. I designated some of these as PVC markers or stumps with rebar. I will add more later. Be Safe!

Danny O


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i know when the lake goes back down again someday. I ll be out there with rebar and pvc. I didn't last time but I learned where all the stump where. Many may have been blown over but I still avoid the area. thank for your work.


----------



## BelowAverageFisherman (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Danny O , I *Really Appreciate the time you put into the co-ordinates!* I too have a repair on my hull, bummer.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I've attached a map that gives you a rough idea of where those stump coordinates are located.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the coordinates and the map Danny, they help alot


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice, Danny. Should help a lot of folks out. Was the "blue" one off Memorial the one that got your boat? There are several in there. Also a very nasty one off SW corner of PI but is very visible...we called that bird stump last year for reference while there were a whole bunch of whites in there. 

I'm not familiar with the one in purple off NE PI...there's one well NW of that spot. I'll try to check for yours via GPS tomorrow. 

Thanks for your efforts, for the help they will provide, and possibly for encouraging others to chime in with stump locations. The more we know the better.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

MDLK,
Yes, the blue one on Memorial Point punctured my boat. It is the most accurate of all of the coordinates because I was on top of it. There are a bunch of trees in that area, but I don't have the nerve to return to that area yet. 

The purple one is a little deceiving on the map, but it is in the middle of pine island, only 30 yards from shore. You won't hit it unless you are going to hang out at the beach, or idling up and down the shoreline. It is the 2nd most accurate coordinate, because I hit it Saturday. It is very large and relatively flat, so it probably won't puncture. I'm sure hundreds of boats have hit it while idling in that area.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

where's my walkers lake area.....he he.....i know its a forest out there........put up about 20 ballons in that area.....


----------



## ConspiracyMike (Oct 5, 2009)

just noth of Indian Hills I spotted a bird just standing on water in the middle of that bay. There was also a bird standing on a stump out in the big part of the lake near the river channel when I was looking for old 190.


----------



## ConspiracyMike (Oct 5, 2009)

what is a good way to mark the stumps? tie on a jug? I pulled out of the lake several floating logs as I was headed back in.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Danny,

Thanks a lot Danny, that was a lot of effort but it is really helpful. I was on the roadbed this weekend and noted several hard to see stumps. I am particularly skittish at the momment because my boat is new and I am still worried about not dinging it up. I will have to get over that before I head up into the creeks this fall.


----------



## superdave1704 (Dec 25, 2008)

Danny, thanks again for you efforts and for starting this thread, lots of good info coming out.

Anyone have any knowledge of the North end, around Trinity? I just started fishing that area and have already found a couple stumps the hard way. There are visible stumps everywhere, but probably twice as many submerged. Not sure of where it is safe to actually get out and run.

I will start saving coordinates and post them.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*GPS Map Datum*

Thanks for the great information... can you tell me which Map Datum your using to mark these coordinates? WGS84, NAD27 or NAD83?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

ConspiracyMike said:


> just noth of Indian Hills I spotted a bird just standing on water in the middle of that bay. There was also a bird standing on a stump out in the big part of the lake near the river channel when I was looking for old 190.


Those birds have saved my bacon many, many times. I watch for them carefully, always.


----------



## cduff (Apr 4, 2007)

*Those birds have saved my bacon many, many times. I watch for them carefully, always.*

You definately got that right. I have been in places in the middle of the lake that I have never seen a stump and one day all of a sudden there is the bird within a few feet of my normal path. Man that makes a mans neck hair tie in knots. Thats hard to do for a Bald man (hehehe). I hope we all figure the stumps and the fish out some day soon. Have a great weekend all and tight lines to ya.....


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Eagle180 said:


> Thanks for the great information... can you tell me which Map Datum your using to mark these coordinates? WGS84, NAD27 or NAD83?


WGS84

I use a Lowrance HDS5 with 16 channel GPS+WAAS


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

No new coordinates yet, but I reorganized the chart (see attached). The coordinates are now in a format that you can copy and paste directly into Google Maps. I also added a comment that describes the general location for each coordinate (Cape Royale, Memorial Point, etc.).

16 down, 2,000 to go.

Danny O


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the great info...


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it. My son put a 12 inch hole in my boat last summer.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see there are some old standards that I need to collect and post. like the one between Browder's and the island, and bird stump.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I hit one at the mouth of the cove going to the boat ramps at State Park last summer---was outside the cove proper. Pretty solid.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Lets add to this list in the same format and keep it growing


----------

